# Clavier Macintosh Plus 1Mb (M0110A F)



## jerdu45 (13 Juin 2010)

Bonjour .
J'ai récuperer récemment un Macintosh Plus 1mb et je souhaite lui donner une seconde vie. Il fonctionne bien, mais il me manque une piece essentielle : le cable qui relie mon Mac à mon clavier.
Je possède le clavier M0110A F, j'ai cherché sur Internet quel était le type de cable pour le brancher, certains disent que c'est du RJ 11 (donc comme les cables de téléphones), mais ce cable est trop large.

Quelqu'un connait-il le type de cable correspondant ?

Merci .


----------



## didgar (13 Juin 2010)

Salut !



jerdu45 a dit:


> Quelqu'un connait-il le type de cable correspondant ?



Il semble que ce soit bien du RJ11 ! Tu n'aurais pas essayé avec un RJ45 qui est plus large ? Par contre, un câble téléphone ne peut être utilisé tel quel, il faut le câbler différemment.

Voici ce que j'ai vu sur le net à ce sujet :



> Mac Plus keyboard Cable
> Q. I need to create a keyboard cable for my Mac Plus, how can I do that?
> 
> A.  You need to pin the cable as follows (A phone cable will work with repinning):
> ...



A+

Didier


----------



## jerdu45 (13 Juin 2010)

Salut ! J'ai testé avec du RJ11 (cable de téléphones) & ça ne passe pas, le RJ45 est plus large que le RJ11 et ne passe pas non plus.
Ou alors je pense avoir du RJ11 mais j'ai du RJ12 ou autre ...

Moi qui voulait le brancher directement, cela va s'averer plus difficile que prévu ^^.
Si j'ai bien compris, sur mon cable, je laisse un coté mâle par défaut, et sur l'autre embout mâle, j'inverse tout les cables ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2010)

Tiens, par hasard, je tombe sur cette page en cherchant autre chose. Enjoy !


----------

